# [Lesertest] Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100



## tolga9009 (13. August 2010)

Ersteinmal möchte ich mich herzlich bei dem PCGH-Team und bei Bigfoot Networks bedanken. Ohne euch wäre dieser Lesertest nie möglich gewesen und ich hätte vielleicht nie wirklich die Chance gehabt, die Killer mal zu "erleben". Danke!​ 
Meine Erfahrungen und Eindrücke der letzten Woche mit der Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100 möchte ich nun mit euch allen Teilen . Viel Spaß beim Lesen !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Inhaltsverzeichnis

1. Vorwort
2. Funktionsweise und Spezifikationen
3. Erwartungen
4. Erste Eindrücke zur Verpackung / Hardware / Lieferumfang
5. Installation und Treiber
6. Benchmarks (synthetische)
7. Benchmarks (praxisbezogene)
8. Eindrücke zur Performance
9. Spezialtest: "Testperson X"
10. Fazit

1. Vorwort

Für mich war die Diskussion um Netzwerk-Karten schon immer ein simples Thema. Der eine schwört auf Intel, der andere auf Realtek. Ich für meinen Teil war schon immer Realtek-Anhänger, aber auch nur deshalb, weil es mir zu Schade war Geld in eine Komponente zu investieren, die sowieso schon problemlos funktionierte. "Warum also ca. 30€ in eine Intel Netzwerkkarte investieren?" dachte ich damals.

Nicht schlecht gestaunt hatte ich, als Bigfoot Networks mit ihrer ersten Killer Karte auf den Markt kam und mehr als das 5-fache der Intel Karte dafür forderte. Das ganze hielt ich erst für völligen Schwachsinn, doch mein Inneres rief nach mehr Leistung. Deshalb beauftragte ich eine sehr bekannte Suchmaschine damit, mir mehr Informationen über die Karte zu besorgen und las mir unzählige Reviews durch. Kalt gelassen von dem Konzept kehrte ich der Killer den Rücken zu, aber so ganz konnte ich es nie lassen.

Nun hat PCGH in Zusammenarbeit mit Bigfoot Networks es uns ermöglicht für euch (aber auch für mich persönlich) diese mysteriöse und stark kritisierte Netzwerkkarte zu testen! Auch wenn das Erfassen von Messwerten in dynamischen Umgebungen wie Online Multiplayer nur schwer möglich ist und die Ergebnisse mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind, habe ich mein Bestes gegeben die Benchmarks der 3 gegeneinander antretenden Netzwerkkarten so fair wie möglich zu gestalten.

Die Killer 2100 muss heute beweisen, warum Sie ca. 120€ Wert ist bzw. was sie dafür bietet und tritt gegen eine ca. 30€ teure Intel-, und eine im Mainboard integrierte (wenn man so will kostenlose) Realtek-Netzwerkkarte an.
Let's get ready to rumble!


2. Funktionsweise und Spezifikationen

*Funktionsweise*: Die Funktionsweise der Killer ist recht simpel zu erklären: die Hauptaufgabe der Killer ist es Netzwerkdaten, die das Spiel an den Server sendet und vom Server empfängt, zu identifizieren und diese dann umzuleiten, über einen schnelleren Weg. Dieser "schnellere" Weg führt um den Windows Stack herum (niedrigere Pings). Wie genau die Netzwerkkarte das macht, ist Bigfoot Networks' Betriebsgeheimnis.
Die Entlastung der CPU durch die NPU führt zu höheren FPS Zahlen (zumindest in der Theorie).

Sekundär priorisiert die Killer den Netzwerktraffic. So z.B. kann man einem Spiel die höchste Priorität und einem Download Programm die niedrigste Priorität zuweisen. Damit stellt man sicher, dass der Netzwerktraffic des Spiels immer vorrangig behandelt wird. Als Ergebnis soll man dann trotz starken Networktraffics ein lagfreies Spiel geboten kriegen - so lautet die Theorie.

Das Konzept hört sich zwar plausibel an, aber hier war auch immer schon mein Kritikpunkt: das mag zwar einem Pentium 4 Prozessor helfen; bei einem übertakteten, modernen Quad Core kann das bisschen Entlastung die Welt nicht auf den Kopf stellen. So glaube ich es zumindest.

*Spezifikation*:
Geschwindigkeiten: 10/100/1000 Mbps / Auto-sensing
Stromverbrauch: Max 10W, Typical 3W
Network Processing Unit: 400 MHz
RAM: 128MB DDR PC2100 266 MHz
Bus Interface Connector: PCIe x1 (kompatibel mit x1, x4, x8 und x16 Slots)
LEDs: 2 LEDs für Netzwerkaktivität / Netzwerkverbindung, 1 rote LED auf dem PCB
Abmessungen: 11.1cm x 12.6cm x 2.1cm, belegt einen PCIe x1 Slot
Gewicht: 113g
Unterstützte Betriebssysteme: Windows 7 (32bit & 64bit), Windows Vista (32bit & 64bit), Windows XP (32bit)


3. Erwartungen

Meine Erwartungen an die Killer 2100 sind niedrig, da mein sonstiges Gesamtsystem in Form einer auf 3.53GHz übertakteten i7-860 CPU und auf 900MHz / 1300MHz übertakteten HD5870 schon an Leistung ziemlich vorlegt. Alle Online Spiele, bis auf Rainbow Six Vegas 2, kriegt mein PC locker in den Griff. Seit dem Wechsel von DSL 1000 auf DSL 6000 mit FP (später auf 16000 ohne FP) hatte ich auch nie wirklich Probleme mit Lags, geschweige denn Probleme mit Performance-Einbrüchen bzgl. der FPS.

Allerdings wirbt Bigfoot Networks sehr aggressiv mit Slogans wie "You can't out-core lags" und richtet sich hauptsächlich an High-End Rechensysteme. An solchen Stellen werde ich skeptisch, denn es klingt wie pure Marketing Strategie.


4. Erste Eindrücke zur Verpackung / Hardware / Lieferumfang

Das Äußere der Verpackung finde ich wirklich gelungen. Es ist zeitgemäß und spricht direkt Gamer an. Das Design und die vorhandenen Informationen finde ich wirklich gelungen und auch vollkommen ausreichend. Was ich noch an der Außenverpackung noch ernennenswert finde sind die Screenshots vom Treiber hinten auf der Verpackung. So hat man schon direkt beim Kauf im Laden die Gelegenheit zu sehen, wie der Treiber aussieht. Zur Verpackung von Intel brauche ich nichts sagen, es ist selbsterklärend.

Ansonsten ist noch einer der typischen "Pro-Gamer" Sprüche drauf: "'I didn't get to be best in the world using slow hardware. That's why I use Killer 2100.' - Jordan 'n0thing' Gilbert". Es ist ein erschlagendes Argument sich die Karte sofort zu kaufen, findet ihr nicht auch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Zur Hardware: solch ein schönes Stück Hardware habe ich seit der HD5870 nicht mehr gesehen! Solche Abdeckungen, die die ganzen Kleinbauteile vor  nervös werdenden Fingern schützen, sollten Standard werden (insbesondere bei Mainboards warte ich noch auf sowas). Es sieht obendrauf auch noch sehr edel aus und wertet Gehäuse mit Seitenfenstern richtig auf. In Verbindung mit einer Creative Fatal1ty Soundkarte siehts dann richtig schick aus .

Die Verarbeitung ist Top, selbst die PCB-Kanten sind geschliffen, was z.B bei der Intel NIC nicht der Fall war. Einziger Kritikpunkt von meiner Seite aus ist die Metallfront, die aus geschätzten 0,4mm Stahl gestantzt wurde. Es sieht bei genauerem Hinsehen etwas billig aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
Zum Lieferumfang muss ich sagen, dass ich eindeutig mehr erwartet hätte. Außer einer Treiber-CD, klappriger Faltpappe und der kleinen Bildersammlung in schwarzweiß, die der Hersteller "Quick Start Guide" nennt, die nebenbei erwähnt nichtmal auf Deutsch geschrieben ist, gibt es hier nichts zu sehen. Hier hätte sich der Hersteller ein kleines Gimmick einfallen lassen können, wie es z.B. Razer auch mit der "Zertifikaten" macht. Hier ist auf jeden Fall Nachholbedarf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 

5. Installation und Treiber

Ich glaube zur Hardware Installation brauche ich im PCGH Forum nicht wirklich viel erzählen. Der schwierigste Part war eine freie PCIe x1 Stelle zu finden, die ich nebenbei erwähnt nicht gefunden und stattdessen (Abwärtskompabilität sei Dank) einen PCIe x4 Slot genutzt habe.

Die Treiberinstallation ist, wie bei jeder anderen Installation eigentlich auch, sehr einfach gestaltet. Was mir einen kleinen Schreck eingejagt hat war der automatische Flashvorgang, der ohne einen Bestätigungsdialog direkt während der Treiberinstallation ausgeführt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
Den Bigfoot Networks Killer Network Manager werde ich im Folgenden bebildert beschreiben:

*1. Übersicht*: Direkt auf der ersten Seite findet man alle wichtigen Informationen über das System und über die Karte. Wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen ist, funktionieren die Treiber (v6.0) auch problemlos mit der Intel und auch mit der Realtek Netzwerkkarte. Wie sich das auf die Performance auswirkt, habe ich keine Ahnung, da ich es nicht getestet habe und dies auch nicht das Ziel meines Tests war. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich während der Testphase die Übersicht nie wirklich gebraucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
*2. PC Monitor*: Man kann sich hier Graphen vom Programm zu verschiedenen Bereichen (CPU Last, NPU Last, Internetbandbreite, Speichernutzung, FPS und Ping) zeigen lassen. Die letzten 24 Stunden kann man als *.csv Datei exportieren und anschließend in OpenOffice Calc oder Excel auswerten. Fand ich z.B. bei Prozessorauslastungen ziemlich nützlich.

Allerdings finde ich hier ein bisschen fragwürdig, warum die Speicherauslastung des Systems und nicht der Killer angezeigt wird. Desweiteren muss man vorsichtig mit dem UDP-Ping und ICMP-Ping sein. Woher diese Angaben kommen, konnte ich nicht herausfinden, es sind aber 100% nicht aus dem Spiel ausgelesene Werte. Die FPS Angabe fand ich ebenfalls etwas merkwürdig. Man muss Fraps installiert und gestartet haben, damit FPS Angaben aufgezeichnet werden. Warum sollte man dann aber den Killer Network Manager nutzen und nicht gleich das Ganze über Fraps klären?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
*3. Anwendungen*: Selbsterklärend. Man kann hier Prioritäten von 1 bis 4 setzen (1 Höchste; 4 Niedrig), wonach dann die Netzwerklast und auch die Prozesslast aufgeteilt wird. Außerdem kann man die maximale Bandbreite für alle Programme festlegen (z.B. Firefox, µTorrent, JDownloader u.s.w.), sodass man immer genug Bandbreite zum Spielen hat. Während der Testphase habe ich allerdings alles mit Prioritäten geregelt, was auch ziemlich gut geklappt hat.

Man muss darauf achten, dass man bei Spielen immer die Höchste Priorität wählt. Denn nur dann offloadet die Karte den Netzwerktraffic. Ich musste das bei 3 Spielen manuell machen, Spiele wie CSS, CS 1.6 und Left 4 Dead wurden automatisch erkannt. Auffällig beim Offload war, dass es nur bei manchen Spielen geklappt hat. CSS und Left 4 Dead wurden sehr gut unterstützt. Nexuiz dagegen wurde nicht unterstützt, trotz höchster Priorität.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
*4. Netzwerk*: Hier kann man verschiedene Einstellungen zum Netzwerk vornehmen. Man sollte die Einstellungen lieber selbst wählen, ihr seht ja was die Software bei "Auto" anstellt (siehe -65528 Mb). Der Geschwindigkeitstest ist wieder sehr merkwürdig, ähnlich wie die ominösen Ping Zahlen. Auf welchen Server zugegriffen wird und wie die Software auf Superzahlen wie 15,4 Mbit/s Download und 1030 Kbit/s Upload bei einem 16000 Anschluss kommt, das weiß nur Gott und Bigfoot Networks. Auf "normalen" Servern für Speedtests komme ich auf maximal 13,7 Mbit/s.

Die TCP No Delay Funktion wird im Handbuch schön erklärt, warum aber nicht direkt in der Software? Und wer liest schon freiwillig Handbücher (ich musste es wegen dem Test tun), die nicht einmal im Lieferumfang enthalten sind? Ich will euch aber nicht länger auf die Folter spannen, hier ein Auszug aus dem Handbuch (natürlich auf Englisch):

_"Check this option to toggle TCP No Delay on or off. This is an advanced network setting used to manage how your PC handles sending TCP network protocol packets. When enabled, TCP No Delay sends data packets immediately without waiting for more data. In some situations, this improves network latency performance for online games and other applications that use TCP, however, in other cases, it decreases overall performance by increasing the amount of traffic on the network. When disabled, TCP No Delay will delay sending a data packet until the packet is full. This approach is often referred to as the Nagle Algorithm."_

Das gleiche gilt für den mysteriösen Wert TCP Ack Frequency:

_"This is an advanced network setting used to manage how your PC handles networking protocol acknowledgements. Enter a value to determine the frequency at which received data packets are acknowledged. Change TCP Ack Frequency only if you are attempting to change latency behavior in specific programs. By lowering the value, you
increase the frequency of TCP Acknowledgements on the network. In some cases, this may improve network latency performance for
online games and other applications that use TCP, however, for normal application usage, it increases the amount of traffic on the network and may degrade overall network performance."_

Ich habe beide Werte verändert und konnte bei einem kurzen Test aber keine gravierenden Vorteile oder Nachteile festellen. Die Werte habe ich danach wieder auf Standard gesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
*5. Erweitert*: Hier kann man Einstellungen zum Programm selbst und zur Netzwerkkarte vornehmen. Unter dem Menüpunkt "LED Anzeige" lassen sich die schönen LEDs der Killer 2100 ausschalten. Der Hersteller empfiehlt außerdem bei Nichtgebrauch des PC Monitors ihn auszuschalten. Dies könnt ihr unter dem Menüpunkt "PC Monitor und Protokollierung" ändern. Die Protokollierung nimmt Teile des RAMs ein und belastet zudem die NPU. Durch Ausschalten der Funktion konnte ich auch hier keinerlei Verbesserungen wahrnehmen.

Allgemein kann man sagen, dass die Software optisch ansprechend aussieht, jedoch immernoch wie eine Beta wirkt. Das Zusatzprogramm "Dashboard" konnte ich z.B. Aufgrund von zig Bugs, wie z.B. dauernde Anzeigefehler, einfach nicht in den Test mit einbeziehen. Auch scheint das eigentlich in der Community bekannte Spiel Nexuiz nicht unterstützt zu werden. Selbst nach der höchsten Priorisierung wurde laut Graph der Traffic einfach nicht offloaded. Irgendwelche Unterschiede zur Realtek / Intel Karte konnte ich auch nicht festlegen. Man ist also mehr oder weniger auf das doch ziemlich Kundenfreundliche Team von Bigfoot Networks angewiesen bzgl. Updates etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 

6. Benchmarks (synthetische)

Was ist ein Lesertest ohne theoretische Benchmarks? Falsch *kopfschüttel*! Es ist Nichts. In diesem Bereich möchte ich euch Ergebnisse vorstellen, die repräsentativ und reproduzierbar sein sollten. Da es allerdings keine mir bekannten Benchmarks für Online Spiele gibt, wo z.B. die Netzwerkperformance gemessen wird, fand ich es auch sehr interessant zu schauen, inwiefern die Entlastung der CPU Singleplayer Spiele beeinflussen kann.

Dazu habe ich eine 32GB Dummy Datei per Gigabit LAN erst auf meinen Zweitrechner (System 2) geschickt (Anm. d. Red.: das hat verdammt lange gedauert!), auf meinem primären PC (System 1) die Datei gelöscht und von System 2 die Datei neu gezogen. Während der Download im Hintergrund lief, habe ich dann die Tests durchgeführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
System 1
Intel Core i7-860 @ 3.53GHz
Corsair 4GB DDR3-1600 CL8 RAM
ATi HD5870 @ 900MHz / 1300MHz
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5 mit Realtek RTL8111D Onboard

System 2
Intel E6850 @ 3.0GHz
Corsair 2GB DDR2-6400 CL4 RAM
Nvidia 8800GTS 640MB @ Stock
Gigabyte GA-EP43-UD3L mit Realtek RTL8111C Onboard

Als erstes möchte ich aber mit dem Standardtest schlechthin anfangen: Datendurchsatz. Hier muss ich sagen, dass ich viel mehr von der Killer erwartet hätte. Der Hersteller wirbt mit CPU Entlastungen und Traffic-Offloading, was man hier aber nicht sehen konnte. Die Aufzeichnung mit dem PC Monitor zeigte, dass die NPU mit 99,8% während des Transfer ziemlich am Ende ihrer Power war. Zu Intel und Realtek muss ich nicht viel sagen: Beide haben ihren Job gut gemacht. Man sieht deutlich, dass eher die Gegenstelle in Form einer Realtek Onboard Karte und E6850 @ 3.0GHz außer Puste war. Die Ergebnisse lassen sich sehen. Auffällig war, dass beim Datendownload der Core 1 bei allen Karten mit bis zu 50% belastet wurde (wahrscheinlich Festplattenzugriff). Getestet wurde mit pcattcp.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Kann man Crysis damit spielen? Ja man kann! Nur die Killer bot ein wirklich flüssigen Benchmark. Bei Intel / Realtek traten recht häufig kleine Ruckler auf, genau wie bei SLI / Crossfire Systemen Mikroruckler auftauchen und das trotz ähnlich hohen FPS Zahlen. Das hat mich sehr erstaunt, denn ich hatte so etwas nicht erwartet. Nach mehreren Durchläufen kann ich guten Gewissens sagen, dass durch die Killer 2100 Netzwerkkarte der Crysis GPU Benchmark positiv beeinflusst worden ist und das mit messbaren Ergebnissen. Es wurden je 4 Loops durchgeführt, wobei der Erste immer rausgestrichen wurde und die restlichen 3 Loops gemittelt wurden. Die darauffolgenden 3 Loops hatten ohne Ausnahmen immer Werte, die sich maximal um 0,1 - 0,2 FPS unterschieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Das Gleiche habe ich auch mit Resident Evil 5 durchgezogen. Allerdings muss man hier sagen, dass nur Benchmark #2 wirklich aussagekräftig ist, da Benchmark #1 ein dynamischer Benchmark ist, wo sich jedesmal leicht unterscheidende Ingame-Szenen gerendert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Hier kann man zwar messbare Ergebnisse sehen, spielerisch ist es aber exakt das Gleiche, ob man nun mit 107 oder 106 FPS spielt. Soviel zu den synthetischen Benchmarks.


7. Benchmarks (praxisbezogene)

Das ist wohl der wichtigste Teil meines Reviews. Ich möchte aber schonmal im Voraus sagen, dass die Messwerte nur schwer repräsentativ und reproduzierbar sind, da die Benchmarks in dynamischen Umgebungen stattfinden und zugleich von vielen verschiedenen Faktoren abhängen, die ich nicht beeinflussen kann. Zu diesen Faktoren zählen z.B. Serverlast, Spielweise anderer Spieler, Geschehensablauf etc.

Um ein möglichst fairen Benchmark hinzulegen habe ich mit dem PC Monitor von Bigfoot Networks das Spielgeschehen sekundenweise aufgenommen und später mit OpenOffice Calc ausgewertet. Außerdem habe ich immer die gleichen Server mit gleichen Maps ausgewählt und darauf geachtet, dass die Spielerzahl ungefähr gleich hoch war.

Man sieht deutlich, dass die Killer erst bei Spielerzahlen wie 13 vs. 13 ihre Stärken zeigen kann. Den Unterschied kann man nicht nur messen, sondern auch spüren. Die Killer 2100 hatte das Gameplay gravierend verändert, es ist wirklich wie Tag und Nacht. Bei cs_office zeigte die Killer aber keine merkbaren Verbesserungen, trotz höchster Priorität und Traffic Offloading. Ich habe auch die CPU Auslastung mit dem PC Monitor aufgezeichnet. Dieser lag bei allen drei Netzwerkkarten um die 25%. Hier konnte die Killer also keine messbare Entlastung zeigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Richtig interessant wird die Killer erst, wenn man einen Download im Hintergrund laufen lässt. Während Intel und Realtek kein ordentliches Online Gaming mehr ermöglichen, zeigt die Killer wie es richtig gemacht wird. Trotz der recht hohen Ping-Messung lässt sich CSS und CS 1.6 wunderbar spielen. Es kommt einem so vor, als hätte man außer des aktuellen Spieles nicht anderes am Laufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
In Left 4 Dead merkt man ebenso Unterschiede, wenn auch nicht genauso gravierend wie in CSS. Das Ganze liegt wohl daran, dass L4D auch auf der Source Engine basiert. Bei diesem Benchmark war die max. FPS Grenze limitiert, weshalb die min. FPS Werte auch sehr nahe beieinander sind. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass das Spiel allgemein aufgrund des Cut Patches sehr reaktionsträge ist. Man sieht nicht deutlich, ob man nun einen Headshot gegeben hat etc. Das Spielen mit einem Uncut Patch (z.B. Memory Edit) verändert das Gameplay viel gravierender als die Killer es je verbessern könnte. Deshalb rate ich bei Problemen mit Left 4 Dead erst zum Uncut Patch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Beim 2D MMORPG MapleStory hatte ich mir lange überlegt, was für einen Benchmark ich nehmen könnte. Da große Runs mit über 18 Leuten nur schwer zu organisieren waren, musste ich mich mit dem Free Market Test und einem Loot-Test begnügen. Der Loot-Test bestand darin, 200 Münzen so schnell wie möglich zu looten. Den Test habe ich dreimal Pro Netzwerkkarte wiederholt und die Werte gemittelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Ergebnisse haben mich wirklich umgehauen. Während der Loot mit der Realtek ziemlich ungleichmäßig war (manchmal schnell, manchmal Pause), bot nur die Killer durchgängig ein gleichmäßiges Looten. Beim Grind-Kurztest ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass es möglich war, manche Mobs 2 mal zu treffen, bevor sie mich treffen konnten! Mit der Intel und Realtek war das nicht möglich. Nun hoffe ich noch, dass die Killer meine Disconnect-Probleme bei großen Runs löst, denn dann wäre die Killer wirklich was Feines!

Umgehauen von MapleStory habe ich sofort meinen angestaubten Charakter in Last Chaos ausgepackt, ein weiteres MMORPG, diesmal jedoch in 3D. Mich interessierte hier der Free Market, wo die FPS Zahlen flöten gingen. Schafft es die Killer auch dieses MMORPG positiv zu beeinflussen? Nein. Die FPS Zahlen sind bei allen drei Netzwerkkarten trotz altgebackener Grafik im Keller, nur bei Intel gab es jedoch einen kleinen Totalaussetzer. Ein Blick auf den PC Monitor verriet auch, dass der Traffic nicht offloaded wurde. Schade, denn hier hätte ein FPS-Schub wirklich geholfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
Der mich am meisten interessierende Test war Rainbow Six Vegas 2. Ich kann mich an keine lagfreie Session mehr erinnern, außer als ich selber der Host war. Hier hatte ich auch von der Killer nicht viel erwartet, jedoch zeigte mir Bigfoot Networks was so alles in ihm steckt. Trotz des beim Joinen angezeigten Pings von über 80 war ein total lagfreies und ordentliches Gameplay möglich. Zu meiner Überraschung aber funktionierte die Intel / Realtek Lösung aber auch ungefähr genauso gut. Und das obwohl ich den Killer Network Manager ausgeschaltet (wie bei fast allen anderen Tests mit Realtek / Intel auch) hatte und die jeweils nicht genutzten Netzwerkkarten über den Device Manager deaktiviert hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Ob ich in Vergangenheit einfach nur Pech bzw. diesmal einfach nur Glück hatte oder ob Ubisoft ein Update veröffentlich hat weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Auf jeden Fall aber lief das Spiel auf allen drei Karten genauso gut. Ich würde hier keine Karte der anderen vorziehen, auch wenn die Ergebnisse deutlich die Killer hervorheben.


8. Eindrücke zur Performance

Allgemein möchte ich sagen, dass die Killer nicht immer so gut bzw. so schlecht abgeschnitten hat, wie es manchmal in den Testergebnissen ausging. Der Rainbow Six Vegas 2 Benchmark z.B. zeigt einen klaren Vorteil, was sich spielerisch allerdings nicht feststellen lässt.

Am meisten was gemerkt habe ich bei CSS, CS 1.6 und L4D. Man konnte schon recht deutlich merken, dass die Schüsse auch wirklich das Ziel trafen. Anders sah es dagegen bei Nexuiz aus. Hier konnte ich keinerlei Unterschiede zwischen den drei Netzwerkkarten merken. Ebenso bei Last Chaos.

Zum MapleStory Free Market Test: es lief geringfügig besser mit der Killer 2100 als mit der Realtek bzw. Intel Karte. Das Benutzen von Portalen profitierte ebenfalls nur geringfügig von der Karte. Ein Killer-Argument für eine Killer Karte ist es trotzdem nicht.


9. Spezialtest: "Testperson X"

Da es manchmal zwischen meiner Wahrnehmung und der gemessenen Werte deutliche Unterschiede gab, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, mal eine andere Person einzuladen und ihn mal das Spiel seiner Wahl testen zu lassen. Er sollte eigentlich pro Karte 20 Minuten spielen, hat es aber auf eigene Gefahr auf 40 Minuten erhöht *jetzt applaudieren*!

Der Witz an der Sache ist, dass er nicht wusste welche Karte im PC war. Damit konnte ich sicherstellen, dass er sich nicht einbildet das eine Karte besser ist als die andere, nur weil sie teurer ist. Als Spiel wählte er CSS, als Map cs_office. Er spielte 7 vs. 7 (natürlich nicht durchgehend exakt).

Durch das Ergebnis fühlte ich mich bestätigt. Das Setup mit der Killer war auf Platz 1, zwischen der Intel und der Realtek konnte er keine Unterschiede feststellen. Er hat jedoch auch angemerkt, dass der Unterschied marginal war und er sich das auch nur eingebildet haben könnte. Ich bin jedoch davon überzeugt, dass er die Netzwerkkarte richtig eingeschätzt hat.


10. Fazit

Das Fazit zu diesem Test fällt mir etwas sschwer. Auf der einen Hand haben wir die Source Engine Spiele wie L4D und CSS, die merkbare Unterschiede bringen, auf der anderen Hand aber auch Spiele, die entweder nicht richtig unterstützt werden oder keine merkbaren Vorteile bringen.

Ihre wahre Stärken konnte die Karte aber bei hohem Netzwerktraffic, und damit meine ich Internettraffic, zeigen. Wer also oft Sachen im Hintergrund runterlädt und während der Zeit nicht auf etwas anderes außer Online Games ausweichen kann, dem kann ich die Killer, auch bei High-End System, nur ans Herz legen. Ihr könnt euch aber dennoch die 120€ sparen, wenn ihr vorher erstmal guckt, ob die Downloadlimitierung des Programms (bei JDownloader und µTorrent möglich, Firefox braucht Plugins) vielleicht doch was bringt.

Wer in einem Netzwerk mit 5 anderen Usern sitzt, die rund um die Uhr bei Youtube Videos streamen und irgendwas saugen (Urlaubsfotos natürlich), den kann auch die Killer nicht glücklich machen. Hier hilft vielmehr ein Router, der QoS unterstützt. Ich habe für meine Tests den Netgear WNR3500L benutzt, der nebenbei auch 3rd Party Firmwares (DD-WRT etc.) und Gigabit LAN unterstützt. Kostenpunkt ca. 75€. Es sollte aber auch jeder andere Router super funktionieren, der entweder QoS oder 3rd Party Firmwares unterstützt.

Die Killer scheint eher den Traffic im PC zu regeln, an einer schlechten Leitung kann auch die Killer nichts ändern. Deshalb sollte man erst seine Möglichkeiten über einen besseren Internetzugang überprüfen. Die Killer sollte die letzte Chance bleiben, um noch einpaar ms rauszukitzeln. Denn Wunder darf man von der Killer nicht erwarten (außer natürlich bei, für die Killer, idealen Situationen wie 13 vs. 13 Multiplayer).

Mich persönlich, als langjähriger Killer-Kritiker konnte die Killer zwar überzeugen, vom Hocker haute es mich trotzdem nicht. Außer bei Source based games und extremen Situationen konnte die Killer nicht wirklich merkbare Ergebnisse zeigen. Da wird die Killer einfach ihren 120€ nicht gerecht.

Enthusiasten kann ich diese Karte uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen. Wer schon sein Highest-End SLI-/Crossfire-System mit einer Wasserkühlung an seine Grenzen treibt, um noch das kleinste bisschen an Leistung rauszukitzeln, bei dem darf dann auch die Killer 2100 nicht fehlen. Punkt.

Zur Intel und Realtek möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich wirklich erstaunt über die Ergebnisse bin. Die schon immer bemängelte Realtek hat sich in diesem Review mindestens genauso gut geschlagen wie die Intel, weshalb ich es nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum immernoch soviele Leute auf Intel NICs schwören. Die Intel Netzwerkkarte bietet lediglich mehr Funktionen wie VLAN Tagging und Teaming (sehr leicht konfigurierbar im Treiber), vollbringt aber keine Wunder. Von der Intel kann man getrost ganz absehen, falls man eine halbwegs aktuelle Realtek hat (ab RTL8111D).

Ich persönlich werde die Karte noch einmal bei großen Runs in MapleStory einsetzen und die Effektivität unter Linux testen. Sollte ich Weltbewegendes feststellen, ergänze ich hier noch einmal.

Als Letztes möchte ich noch eine kleine, zusammenfassende Pro- und Kontra-Liste aufstellen:

Pro:
- merkbare Unterschiede bei Source Engine Spielen
- erst bei hohen Spielerzahlen lohnenswert
- verbessert den Ping - mehr oder weniger
- Downloads im Hintergrund kein Problem
- sehr schickes Design
- kurzes PCB (nicht Low-Profile!)
- LEDs ausschaltbar

Kontra:
- sehr teuer
- Software enthält viele Bugs
- unterstützt nicht alle Spiele
- nicht alle Spiele zeigen merkbare Unterschiede
- hungernder Lieferumfang
- schlechte Übertragungsrate
- Handbuch nur online abrufbar und nur auf Englisch

Ich hoffe, dass es euch gefallen hat und es wenigstens ein bisschen die Mühe wiederspiegelt, die tatsächlich hinter diesem Review steckt. Nochmal vielen Dank an das PCGH-Team und an Bigfoot Networks, ohne euch wäre dieser Lesertest nicht möglich gewesen!


----------



## tolga9009 (13. August 2010)

Bilder Upload


----------



## tolga9009 (13. August 2010)

Benchmarks Upload


----------



## tolga9009 (13. August 2010)

Bilder Upload 2


----------



## type_o (13. August 2010)

@ tolga9009: Ein sehr schönes Review, wie ich finde. 
Man merkt auch, wie sehr Du Dich mit der Karte beschäftigt hast und wie zeitaufwendig Dein Test war. So möchte ich einen Usertest haben. Vielen Dank an Dich.
Was ich für mich nun aus Deinem Test herauslesen konnte, ist , das ich so eine Netzwerkkarte nicht brauche. Deine Statemant's sind da ja eindeutig.
Wenn ich zocke, dann zocke ich auch und hab im hintergrund nicht noch nen Download laufen.
Was mich noch interessieren würde, wäre der Einfluss der 'Killer', bei Teamspeak und ähnlichem, was ja bekanntlich sehr viele User nutzen.
Toll gemacht, wirklich!

MfG type_o


----------



## tolga9009 (13. August 2010)

So, ich bin soweit fertig. Ich muss nur noch Probelesen und mir überlegen, ob ich die Benchmarks nicht doch auch in Thumbnail-Form reinbringen sollte. Ist wahrscheinlich nervig für Leute mit kleineren Bildschirmen...

Viele Grüße,
Tolga

Edit: Argh... Spezifikationen fehlen noch ! Die Seite von Bigfoot Networks ist seit gestern down. Wenn die wieder online sind, reiche ich das nach.

@type_o: Danke ! Du hast meine Nachricht richtig verstanden, so eine Karte brauchen wirklich nur Wenige (Vielsauger z.B.). TeamSpeak und Skype kann ich noch testen, das würde ich allerdings nicht mehr in mein Review reinnehmen, sondern hier im Diskussionsthread posten. Aber warten wir erstmal auf die restlichen 3, vielleicht hat sich einer ja direkt mit dem Thema beschäftigt .

Edit 2: Die Homepage ist irgendwie immernoch Down. Ich nehme die Informationen dann aus dem Handbuch...

Edit 3: Okay, ich bin jetzt erstmal fertig.


----------



## KILLTHIS (13. August 2010)

Sehr gut beschrieben, mein Lob an dieser Stelle. Wieder interessant, was die Killer doch leistet. Ich würde fast erwägen, mir diese zu besorgen, da ich gerne mal online Spiele, aber ich denke, vorher kommt noch etwas anderes. Zudem fehlt mir noch eine Einschätzung für LANs, da dies zwar nicht oft passiert, aber wenn, soll es da natürlich auch vernünftig laufen.


----------



## type_o (13. August 2010)

@ tolga9009 ich werd die diskussion hier weiter verfolgen (wegen TS, SKYPE usw.) 
Und wer deine nachricht nicht verstanden hat, selbst schuld! Es wird aber einige geben, welche sich die karte zulegen (VIELSAUGER, dazu noch 'nen Haufen MONNEY und dabei noch das letzte Frame aus der Leitung haben wollen). Ich denke, normal-user, die auch intensiv spielen, wissen wie man die FPS- Zahl oben hat und ein gutes spiel macht . 
Werd morgen noch die anderen User- review's lesen und hier wie dort meinen 'senf' dazu geben.
ich find es gut, das jemand bei so einem review auch mal eine nachricht rüber bringt.  oder  das muss dann immernoch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Dein test kann andere dazu bringen eine meinung zur 'KILLER' zu haben, ich hab sie schon.

MfG type_o


----------



## Speed-E (14. August 2010)

Sehr schöner und gelungener Test.


----------



## GPHENOM (14. August 2010)

Sehr schön!!!
Man überlegt ob es sich lohnt so eine zu holen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. August 2010)

Der Test ist sehr schön, gute BIlder, guter text usw, super 
Nur ich frag mich, wieso es immer noch Leute gibt die sich sowas kaufen, und dann auch noch für so viel geld?


----------



## Speed-E (15. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Nur ich frag mich, wieso es immer noch Leute gibt die sich sowas kaufen, und dann auch noch für so viel geld?



Weil sie es können.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. August 2010)

KÖNNEN tun es so gut wie alle, nur sind die meisten dafür shclau genug um es nicht zu machen^^


----------



## Speed-E (15. August 2010)

Was hat das mit schlau zu tun? 
Dann wären alle die für 400€ eine Grafikkarte kaufen ebenfalls nicht schlau? 

Was High-Ender und Enthusiasten sind weisst du aber oder?


----------



## tolga9009 (20. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für die positiven Feedbacks! Freut mich zu hören, dass mein Test einigen Leuten geholfen hat.



> Zudem fehlt mir noch eine Einschätzung für LANs, da dies zwar nicht oft  passiert, aber wenn, soll es da natürlich auch vernünftig laufen.


Hier kann ich dir gerne einpaar Meinungen sagen, allerdings kann ich leider nicht mehr als nur meine Meinung dazu abgeben:

Auf LANs werden bei uns vorzüglich WC3, CoD4, CSS bzw. CS 1.6 und FIFA gezockt. Mit dem stärksten PC an Bord und eine gute Einstellung des Betriebssystems machen mich meistens zum Host der LAN. Dabei haben die meisten (durchschnittlicher Consumer-Switch) einen Ping zwischen 3ms - 10ms - ich auch! Da sieht man sehr gut, dass es einen kleinen Lag im PC geben muss, denn sonst müsste ich als Host eigentlich irgendwas unter 1ms haben. Aber eins kann ich dir sagen: ob du nun mit 1ms oder mit 5ms zockst: den Unterschied merkst du einfach nicht - zumindest als durchschnittlicher Gamer. "Berufszocker" (hab den Begriff irgendwo gelesen ) werden das wohl merken, allerdings haben die so oder so schon von Bigfoot Networks gesponsorte Karten !

Eine Killer könnte bei folgender Situation extrem Abhilfe schaffen: auf jeder LAN zockt ihr zig verschiedene Spiele, die sich jeder erst einmal von PC A ziehen muss (Freeware Games natürlich). Das dauert erfahrungsgemäß bei 3 - 4 Spielen über eine 100MBit Leitung und 7 Clients ca. 2,5 Stunden. Wenn ihr in der Zeit nichts anderes zutun habt (z.B. Fußball schauen ) und unbedint lagfrei auf der LAN zocken wollt, dann könnte dir die Killer, sofern PC A dir gehört, wirklich weiterhelfen. Während im Hintergrund der Datentransfer läuft, kannst du im Vordergrund ganz entspannt CSS oder was auch immer zocken.

Ob dir das die 80€ (Killer 2100 wurde im Preis gesenkt!) wert sind, musst du selbst entscheiden.


Ich wollte mich eigentlich deshalb nochmal melden, weil es die Killer inzwischen überall für 80€ (statt die bisherigen 120€) gibt. Bei Caseking könnt ihr sogar einen Rabatt von 13,37€ absahnen, falls ihr noch folgenden Gutscheincode abgebt: P1N9P47R0L. Das Angebot gibt's unter: Caseking.de » Gaming » Netzwerk » Netzwerk-Karten & Adapter » BIGFOOT NETWORKS Killer 2100 Gaming Netzwerkkarte - PCIe.

Für 66,63€ (44,5% günstiger als der alte Preis!) ist die Karte imho wirklich interessant geworden. Wenn man bedenkt, was die Intel für 30€ bei mir gebracht hat, würde ich bei Problemen mit der Netzwerkkarte auf jeden Fall zur Bigfoot Karte greifen. Kostet zwar doppelt soviel, allerdings bringt die im Gegensatz zur Intel wenigstens messbare, selten auch gravierende, merkbare Unterschiede.

Viele Grüße,
Tolga Cakir

PS: Warum wird mein Review eigentlich nicht in die Lesertest-Rubrik aufgenommen ? Habe PCGH_Kristoffer schon eine (bis jetzt noch unbeantwortete) PN geschickt.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. August 2010)

Guter Test. 

PS: Ich hab bis heute noch nie davon gehört, dass Intel LAN-Chips bzw. -Karten herstellt.


----------



## Aholic (28. August 2010)

Schöner Review, entspricht etwa dem meiner Erwartungen.
So Werbeanzeigen wie "für Spieler xxx vom team xxx wäre die Killer nicht mehr wegzudenken" finde ich dann doch ein wenig übertrieben.

Aber gut, es sind eben "Werbeanzeigen" 

Ich denke die Karte an sich macht ihren Job ganz gut, nur alles was außerhalb des Hauses in den Leitungen und der Technik geschieht, kann auch keine Netzwerkkarte für 120 Euro wieder rausholen.
Einfach nur feines Schleifpapier an einem Stahlbalken


----------



## Hadruhne (28. August 2010)

Das mit den Downloads im Hintergrund, während dem Spielen, ist ein Argument. Ich vermisse an meinem Router Einstellungen für Prioritäten von verschiedenen Appz. Ob es mir die 80 Euro Wert sind ist ne gute Frage. 
Das muss ich mir erstmal gut durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Mein favourisiertes Egoshooter-Mod wird nur noch auf Ami-Servern gezockt. Die Ping liegt meist zwischen 130ms (Ostküste) und 190ms (Westküste). Da wäre ich schon bereit für ne niedrigere Latenz Geld auf den Tisch zu legen. Es versteht sich auch von selbst, dass ich da währendessen keinen Download nebenher laufen lasse (aus oben genannten Gründen).


----------



## bleifuß90 (29. August 2010)

Interessant wäre hier der Vergleich mit einer gleichwertigen Intel Karte (Pro/1000). Diese bietet Unmengen an Einstellmöglichkeiten und ist immer noch ein Tick günstiger wie die Killer 2100.


----------



## tolga9009 (29. August 2010)

> Ich vermisse an meinem Router Einstellungen für Prioritäten von verschiedenen Appz.


Hier musst du vorsichtig sein, ob du wirklich die Killer 2100 brauchst. Ein Router mit QoS-Funktionalität priorisiert den Netzwerktraffic in deinem Multi-User Netzwerk, aber nicht den Traffic "in" deinem PC. Und dafür ist die Killer 2100 gedacht.

Wenn du also deinen Internetzugang mit anderen Leuten teilst, bist du garantiert mit einem neuen Router, der QoS untersützt, besser bedient.



> Die Ping liegt meist zwischen 130ms (Ostküste) und 190ms (Westküste). Da  wäre ich schon bereit für ne niedrigere Latenz Geld auf den Tisch zu  legen.


Wie gesagt, darfst du hier keine Wunder erwarten. Die Killer kann nicht dafür sorgen, dass sich Elektronen schneller bewegen. Ich gebe dir einen Tipp: Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, einen Ping-Test direkt über deinen Router zu machen (geht bei vielen Netgear Routern), dann führe den Test mal aus und vergleiche die Werte mit deinen Ingame-Werten.

Je nachdem, wie genau der Test ist, sollte das der ideale bzw. bestmögliche Wert sein, den du je mit Systemoptimierungen, Hardware-Upgrades etc. erreichen kannst. Denn alles, was zwischen deinem Router / Modem und dem ISP geschieht, kannst du nicht mit einer Killer 2100 beeinflussen. Abhängig davon, wie dieser Test ausfällt, könnte sich eine Anschaffung lohnen.



> Interessant wäre hier der Vergleich mit einer gleichwertigen Intel Karte  (Pro/1000). Diese bietet Unmengen an Einstellmöglichkeiten und ist  immer noch ein Tick günstiger wie die Killer 2100.


Vielleicht habe ich was verpasst, du hast einen anderen Test gelesen oder ich verstehe dich einfach nicht ; ich habe doch die Intel PRO/1000 CT Gigabit Netzwerkkarte in meinen Tests mit aufgeführt. Tut mir Leid, wenn es nicht direkt ersichtlich ist. Ich werde nochmal zusammenfassen bzw. ergänzen:

Die Intel ist eindeutig eine Netzwerkkarte, die sich an professionelle Leute wendet: der Treiber ist sehr schön in Windows integriert (im Gerätemanager wurden neue Reiter hinzugefügt, von dort aus kann man so ziemlich alles einstellen, was auch nur im Geringsten mit Netzwerken zutun hat), außerdem bietet der Intel Treiber ein problemloses Teaming von mehreren Netzwerkkarten und VLAN-Tagging an. Ansonsten ist die Intel-Karte deckungsgleich mit dem Realtek-Onboard Chip.

Der Realtek-Chip bietet eigentlich alle Funktionalitäten, die die Intel auch hat. Sie sind nur nicht so gut strukturiert wie bei der Intel. Außerdem habe ich bei der Realtek nichts von Teaming und VLAN Tagging gehört. Freiwillig würde ich meine Realtek nicht gegen eine 30€ teure Intel-Karte tauschen. Es lohnt sich nicht, was auch mein Review sehr deutlich zeigt.

Die Killer richtet sich ganz deutlich an Leute, die sich mit sowas nicht beschäftigen möchten und einfach nach einer simplen Treiberinstallation loslegen möchten. Im Gerätemanager lässt sich nur ein Wert einstellen, der allerdings wegen des übergroßen Namens nichtmal richtig zu lesen ist. Was es bringt, weiß ich ebenfalls nicht. Eine Google-Suche brachte mir damals nur wenige Ergebnisse mit Usern, die auch diese Einstellung gefunden hatten. Die ganzen Parameter kann man lediglich im Killer Network Manager ändern, welche sich allerdings auf TCP No Delay (auch im Intel-Treiber einstellbar), TCP ACK-Frequenz und die Übertragungsrate beschränken.

Und zum Thema *gleichwertige* Intel Karte: es gibt keine bessere Single-RJ45 PCIe Intel-Netzwerkkarte als die PRO/1000 CT. Die PRO/1000 PT kostet z.B. 80€+, allerdings sind bei einer genauen Google-Suche die Unterschiede aufgelistet undzwar zugunsten der CT.

//Edit: Woah, bin ich mal wieder spät unterwegs -.-.


----------



## PanikGOW (29. August 2010)

Der Test ist sehr schön geworden.Deine Eindrücke haben mir, bei meiner Entscheidung,mir die Karte anzuschaffen oder auch nicht, ein gutes Stück weitergebracht.Ganz vielen dank!! - Liebe Grüße


----------



## bleifuß90 (29. August 2010)

tolga9009 schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich was verpasst, du hast einen anderen Test gelesen oder ich verstehe dich einfach nicht ; ich habe doch die Intel PRO/1000 CT Gigabit Netzwerkkarte...
> 
> Und zum Thema *gleichwertige* Intel Karte: es gibt keine bessere Single-RJ45 PCIe Intel-Netzwerkkarte als die PRO/1000 CT. Die PRO/1000 PT kostet z.B. 80€+, allerdings sind bei einer genauen Google-Suche die Unterschiede aufgelistet undzwar zugunsten der CT.



Ja ich hab die PT gemeint. Wie gesagt es wäre einfach interessant zu sehen wie eine Preislich ähnliche Karte sich gegen die Killer behauptet.


----------



## tolga9009 (29. August 2010)

> Ja ich hab die PT gemeint.


Die PT ist doch, soweit ich verstanden habe, nur deshalb so teuer, weil sie einfach älter ist und immernoch Bedarf besteht: Nachfrage Hoch <-> Immer knapper werdendes Angebot. Die CT ist allerdings aktueller, eine ziemlich schöne Liste habe ich in einem Forum gefunden:



> *Jay_oasis*
> 
> - Receive-side scaling (RSS) (not on the PT)
> - 9 KB jumbo frames (not supported on the PT)
> ...


Der einzige nennenswerte Vorteil der PT ist es, die Netzwerklast auf mehrere CPUs zu verteilen (ob hier die Kerne oder wirklich mehrere Prozessoren gemeint sind, weiß ich nicht, allerdings ist in einem anderen Forenbeitrag von CPU's die Rede (_Intel PRO 1000 PL vs Intel PRO 1000 CT_)).

Ich denke, dass die PRO/1000 CT sich nicht viel von der PT unterscheiden sollte, aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## bleifuß90 (30. August 2010)

Also die PT hat ja noch den Begriff Server Adapter in der Bezeichnung. Die CT Desktop Adapter. Ich denk mal da werden auch noch andere Leistungsmerkmale drin sein die den hohen Preis rechtfertigen.

Nichts desto trotz hab ich auch mal ein bisschen gegoogelt, so wie ich das aus diversen Quellen raus lesen konnte ist die PT (Server-Adapter) für Serverdienste gedacht wo viele gleichzeitige Anfragen von verschiedenen Clients kommen, unter anderem ist hierbei die Verteilung auf mehrere CPUs/Kerne (ob es da Einschränkungen gibt konnte ich jetzt auch nicht erkennen) besonders von Vorteil. Dieses Feature hat aber leider keinen Vorteil beim Online Gaming, da hier ja in der Regel nur mit einen Server kommuniziert wird. In bezug auf Gaming wird sich da wirklich nicht viel tun.


----------



## iP Man (31. Januar 2016)

die benchmarks bilder sind down : (

wie sieht es heute aus mit der Karte? noch lohnenswert ? was heißt lohnenswert


----------

